# How to heat up a snake tank



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what heat matt to get for a rub i have a heat matt but it doesnt seem to heat the rub up nearly enough for my ball python


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you measuring the floor of the rub with a digi thermometer? as mats will not heat the air much. 
You only need a heatmat that covers approx a third to half of the rub base (placed outside) and make sure you are using either a pulse or mat stat.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Yup as its been said above, you will need a thermostat and this will let you control the temperature. If its not getting warm enough and your using a thermometre to measure it, then it maybe a faulty pad?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Rebell said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what heat matt to get for a rub i have a heat matt but it doesnt seem to heat the rub up nearly enough for my ball python


yes dont forget you need to get it to at least 90F

i use 2 things to make sure i get the temp i want, thermostat and a digital termomiter with sencor to get a more accurate temp reading.

sometimes the heatmat cant reach the temp because you havent got the right heatmat in amprage. 

what you need if your using a heatmat is a heatmat 1/3 the length of the rub.

for instance if you had a rub that was 30 inch long and 12 inch wide you would need a heat matt size of 10 x 12 inch or as close as you can get to that size with as much amprage of heatmat you can get because your thermostat and thermoiter will regulate the temp for you

remember to place the thermostat cencor and thermomter cenor in the middle id of the heat mat directly in contact with the heatmat.

you can afix the cencor to the heatmat using sticky tape if you wish because it wont get hot enough to melt the plastic sticky tape

sometimes with ambient temps it the temp can go a little up or down but it will go normal.


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Microclimate AHS heaters are the canines conkers


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> you can afix the cencor to the heatmat using sticky tape if you wish because it wont get hot enough to melt the plastic sticky tape
> 
> 
> > Sticky tape and reps, especially snakes do not go too well... check out the amount of threads over time where snake has been injured by getting all stuck up!! May be better finding another way of keeping probe in place.
> ...


----------

